# Actual Dimensions



## Falcon04

Can someone give me the literal dimensions of the Leman Russ, and the Predator tanks? (standard or metric, all the same to me [why it's called "standard" I'll never understand])

this is for scratch-build and relative size purposes I s'pose.

I've come to enjoy making things out of obscure materials such as this light attack vehicle of sorts I made out of foam meat trays, masking tape, and some coasters from Chile's.

Early shot









newer shot









It's had a lot of work on it since the second picture (as the lack of Chile's coasters is evident)


----------



## Falcon04

come on people, 37 views and nobody knows the dimensions or can measure them?

I'm just looking for:

Front to back
side to side
top to bottom


----------



## Lord of Rebirth

Leman russ hull is 12cm long, 5.5cm tall and 8cm wide. Sponsons add another 3cm to the width and the turret adds 2cm to the height.

Predator hull is 12cm long, 5.5cm tall and 8cm wide. Sponsons add another 3cm to the width and turret adds scm to the height.

Interesting that both have the same dimensions.


----------



## Falcon04

Thank you very much. Now I can get started on my new idea.

A tank that takes inspiration from the Panzer IV, Sherman, T-34, and various 40k armor (which also take obvious ideas from real world tanks).


----------



## bitsandkits

lol i thought you meant the actual dimensions of a full size leman russ /predator if they were real


----------



## cheaky

it's called imperial and metric. you yanks call it standard because you like to think everything you do is normal. Metric should be "standard" as it is the scientific standard for the world (including your military and NASA) and most of the world uses it. 

Your scratch build concept looks good.


----------



## Shakomatic

ok sorry this may be an old topic or something but it peeked my curiosity


on page 79 of the 3rd edition rulebook for 40k their is a diagram on a grid of a gurdsman compared to a leman russ, chimera, eldar war walker, dreadnaught and space marine

assuming a male human in the 41st mellenium is about 5'10 then by my calculations a leman russ is s follows

height(with turret) 11ft 11.5 inches
width(with sponsons) 17ft 2.5 inches
width (w/o sponsons) 13ft 1.5 inches
length 17ft 4 inches

this is ofcourse the Mk XV pattern of leman russ battle tank produced on Phatheon

the kit that was out in 4th edition was the Ryza pattern Mk VII

the modern kit is some sort of Mars patter I don't fully understand yet

the differences are likely minute dimension wise but know this is the Phatheon pattern leman russ(which is very similar to the Ryza patter ,which is the one you could buy in 4th ed

chimera
Height 11ft 8 inches
width 13ft 7.3 inches
length 23ft 4 inches

I can give specs on eldar war walker and dreadnaught and a sm too if requested

sorry im american I dont do mertic conversion you kids can do that yourselves

-shako

>pic related its me with the page open










also just because something is the way things are scientifically labeled doesnt make it standard

is latin our worlds standard language?


----------



## chromedog

It's called standard because it is different from the UK Imperial measuring system (you have less units). Does anyone in the US know what a Stone (unit of bodyweight) is? No, you use pounds for it all. 

A standard that is a non-standard variant of a collection of random units.

Interestingly, the chimera track units are the same length as Leman Russ ones and the heights are also the same - it's only the rear slope on the Russ ones that mark them out differently, really (in terms of size/shape). That and the Chimera ones borrow the covers from the old Matilda.


----------



## DestroyerHive

Hey!!!!!!!!!!!! Stop Stealing Coasters From Chile's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What Did They Ever Do To You??????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shakomatic

DestroyerHive said:


> Hey!!!!!!!!!!!! Stop Stealing Coasters From Chile's!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What Did They Ever Do To You??????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I'm sorry I have absolutely no idea what this means


----------



## Commissar Wilhelm

Lord of Rebirth said:


> Leman russ hull is 12cm long, 5.5cm tall and 8cm wide. Sponsons add another 3cm to the width and the turret adds 2cm to the height.
> 
> Predator hull is 12cm long, 5.5cm tall and 8cm wide. Sponsons add another 3cm to the width and turret adds scm to the height.
> 
> Interesting that both have the same dimensions.


And yet somehow the Predator is more armoured while still being less cramped.
Well they are only two inside of the predator so I guess, ...
(yes I reply on a thread which is dead after more than a decade)


----------

